# Travis bike motor



## WES PINCHOT (May 21, 2014)

*Travis bike motorSOLD PENDING PAYMENT*

How many of you had a TRAVIS bike motor
back in 1948 thru 1952?
I did!
It was a lot less expensive than a whizzer
and could be put right on the front fork
and away you went.
It was 1 hp and street legal and still is
because it is only motor assistance to a bicycle.
A 2 cycle engine (oil & gas mix) and 150 mpg.
I was able to find one a year ago and had a ball
with it. If any one has an interest let me know?
I plan on posting pics on the sell-trade also.
See attachments:


----------



## fat tire trader (May 22, 2014)

I have had one for a long time, but have never put it on a bike, maybe soon. I have a few Solexes too, one of them, I've ridden a lot.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 22, 2014)

And the funny thing is, I think that I have that DX tank that's in the picture.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 23, 2014)

*Fat tire trader*

Why not put your travis on a bike
and ride it?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 24, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## milbicycleman (May 25, 2014)

Out of curiosity how much are you looking to get for your travis motor?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 25, 2014)

*Travis*

SEE MY LISTING ON THE FORUM UNDER SELL-TRADE!
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?58462-Travis-bike-motor&highlight=TRAVIS

It is 1.5 HP and street legal and still is
because it is only motor assistance to a bicycle.
A 2 cycle engine (oil & gas mix) and 150 mpg.
I was able to find one a year ago and had a ball
with it. I rode it last fall at the Whizzer ride in
Serena, Illinois. It has a speed of 20-25 mph.
I have put on new brass fittings for fuel line
including a shut-off valve.
The bike SHOWN is not included.
INCLUDED IS A COMPLETE INSTALLATION
GUIDE WITH OPERATION AND MAINTENANCE INFO.
I AM ASKING $650. PLUS SHIPPING from 60056.
Local pick-up is available in NW suburb of Chicago.
If any one has an interest let me know?
PLEASE EMAIL DIRECT:
wespinchot@yahoo.com
See attachments:


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 26, 2014)

Bump up on memorial day!
A day to honor those who gave
their lives for our freedom today!


----------



## milbicycleman (May 26, 2014)

Thank you for letting me know, its a cool bike motor.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 13, 2014)

Interested buyer did not
have funds available.
Reposting!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 21, 2014)

*Travis bike moto*

SEE THE LINK LISTING FOR SALE:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?59614-Travis-bike-motor-for-sale


----------

